# netherland dwarf



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

hi,im always in dog chat but had to come here,im wanting a netherland dwarf bunny,not worried about the sex but must be show bred,any suggestions on sites I can look at.thanks


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

why must it be show bred? there are so many rabbits waiting for their forever home in rescues, nethies are very common i rescue centers, they are also an animal that needs to be kept in pairs not singularly

if a breeder is the route you want to take then contacing the brc about breeders in your area is the way to go, but bear in mind being brc reg does not mean they are by default a good ethical breeder
The BRC Breeders List


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

I was told that the show bred were smaller and would be a "proper neth".I certainly don't mind rescues,and yes I would want a pair,they will have a 4x6 shed with an outdoor run attached,although they will be shut away at night.there will also be a heat lamp at 1 end.i will go through the rescues now.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

If you look at some of the show bred ones they have such an unnaturally flat face you need to think about possible dental problems and the cost of ongoing treatment. I have tiny nethie cross from the rspca & she is lovely....any rabbit is a "proper" rabbit.....sometimes the show bred animals are bred to such a degree that the resulting physical characteristics make their lives miserable :-( Nothing proper about that imo (that's not a dig at you btw, just a sad observation on how some humans breed animals to win shows with when in the log term it is detrimental to that animal's well being)


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

i agree a nethie that is a little bit bigger is better as most suffer with terrible teeth problems.


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

im beginning to understand that show bred can be more exaggerated as in dog breeding.i used to have bulldogs,sadly theyre too over exagerated for me now,it doesn't sit right.have found a few nethies in rescues,so have enquired about 2 from the rspca,they are 5mnths,neutered,vaccinated and healthy.waiting to hear back.thanks for all the info,im new to buns,.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

princeno5 said:


> I was told that the show bred were smaller and would be a "proper neth".I certainly don't mind rescues,and yes I would want a pair,they will have a 4x6 shed with an outdoor run attached,although they will be shut away at night.there will also be a heat lamp at 1 end.i will go through the rescues now.


I have a show bred one (rescued though) and honestly, I wouldn't recommend deliberately trying to get a show one. It's like Pugs, Bulldogs etc, the show ones are rarely well bred. My Nethie Arran has breathing problems because of the shape of his head, although he is healthy otherwise, and surprisingly, no teeth problems!

They are also not an easy breed, they have tons of attitude and a lot don't like being held!

Glad you are going to look at rescues though  Given the choice, I'd prefer a slightly larger Nethie. Arran is 800g, so very small. My guinea pigs weigh more! They are cute little buns, here's Arran...
Arran&#x27;s first time in the garden by Niseag, on Flickr

My bunnies by Niseag, on Flickr

Arran by Niseag, on Flickr


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

princeno5 said:


> im beginning to understand that show bred can be more exaggerated as in dog breeding.i used to have bulldogs,sadly theyre too over exagerated for me now,it doesn't sit right.have found a few nethies in rescues,so have enquired about 2 from the rspca,they are 5mnths,neutered,vaccinated and healthy.waiting to hear back.thanks for all the info,im new to buns,.


brilliant! keep us posted  think of all the money & worry you have saved by getting them ready neutered lol
:thumbup:


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

happysaz133 said:


> I have a show bred one (rescued though) and honestly, I wouldn't recommend deliberately trying to get a show one. It's like Pugs, Bulldogs etc, the show ones are rarely well bred. My Nethie Arran has breathing problems because of the shape of his head, although he is healthy otherwise, and surprisingly, no teeth problems!
> 
> They are also not an easy breed, they have tons of attitude and a lot don't like being held!
> 
> Glad you are going to look at rescues though  Given the choice, I'd prefer a slightly larger Nethie. Arran is 800g, so very small. My guinea pigs weigh more!


he is super cute!


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

happysaz133 said:


> I have a show bred one (rescued though) and honestly, I wouldn't recommend deliberately trying to get a show one. It's like Pugs, Bulldogs etc, the show ones are rarely well bred. My Nethie Arran has breathing problems because of the shape of his head, although he is healthy otherwise, and surprisingly, no teeth problems!
> 
> They are also not an easy breed, they have tons of attitude and a lot don't like being held!
> 
> ...


that's 1 cute bunny,sorry he has breathing problems,i definitely wont contribute to that issue,rescue is going to be my way forward.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

We love our nethies, but have to agree that they are invariably - but not always - rabbits with attitude. We have one docile one in our crew. The rest are on the go, lively characters, never in one place for too long.

Because of that, they still need lots of space (6ft hutch, 45 square foot permanent access). A hutch is never enough, especially for a lively rabbit however small.. 

Glad you are going for rescues.  They should come to you ready vaccinated, ready bonded and ready spayed and neutered - a massive bonus. 

Do have a read of all the stickies - they're not the easiest of rabbits to keep well.


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

hi,i have done loads of reading today,nethies are for me,buns with attitude,they will have loads of room in their shed,the run will be 6ft long,i would like to get them harnesses,but will see.still waiting for the rescue to get back to me.will speak to the vet about fleaing and worming,and looking at insurance.im sooo excited.only had ferrets before.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

princeno5 said:


> hi,i have done loads of reading today,nethies are for me,buns with attitude,they will have loads of room in their shed,the run will be 6ft long,i would like to get them harnesses,but will see.still waiting for the rescue to get back to me.will speak to the vet about fleaing and worming,and looking at insurance.im sooo excited.only had ferrets before.


im glad you are looking into rescue. They can be very sweet bunnies but most are known for their grumpy nature.










This is my bridge bun Marshall he was a slightly bigger nethie as the breeder was breeding them for healthier shape/ size. I'm glad you have read up on them as they can be a difficult breed. Make sure to plan for eventual dental bill as mentioned most nethies will need their teeth done at some point. Let us know how it goes


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Yay, another nethie lover 

I have two does here, and they are the craziest little balls of energy, with the greatest of attitudes to life 

Although many can grow to accept being handled if they are handled properly by the breeder, most will throw a fit and most certainly not cuddle bunnies lol

Here are my two girls Rebo


Zooty


And both together 


I have to say that I am not a fan of the way show nethies faces are going, as already mentioned they are a bit like pugs and extreme persion cats :nonod:
I much prefer the loner noses and ears to the squashed up things that "some" breeders produce..

Very pleased you are going down the rescue route :thumbup:


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

cant wait for my lickle firecrackers,these pic are making me broody.hope the rspca let me know tomorrow as I cant find any others in rescue.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

princeno5 said:


> cant wait for my lickle firecrackers,these pic are making me broody.hope the rspca let me know tomorrow as I cant find any others in rescue.


I see you are in Cambridge?
If the rspca can't help then let me know, I'm pretty certain I can sort something out :aureola:


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

there are 3 nethies in Bedfordshire rspca,if they don't get back to me will let you know.are you near then


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

princeno5 said:


> there are 3 nethies in Bedfordshire rspca,if they don't get back to me will let you know.are you near then


I'm in Haverhill


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

not too far then,thanks for your offer,its appreciated,will let you know asap.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Also have a look on Rabbit Rehome - 
Rabbit Rehome - Adopt a unwanted bunny from a rescue centre


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

thanks for the link,its nearer me and they seem to have a few nethies and nethie x.will definitely contact them,the 3 at the rspca are reserved now:sad:


----------



## Amybcw (Nov 15, 2019)

I would have been happy to rescue but couldn’t find anything near me, plus I have a 3 yr old daughter, who will only be allowed to stroke her etc when I can hold her and have bonded with her but still it’s better to introduce from young I've learned from research. Not fair on the rabbit to bring them into a situation with a child that might stress them out. The closest I came I was a rescue baby doe in Leeds but the lady never got back to me. Now I’ve found a lady with 30 yrs of breeding pet Netherlands who lives round the corner, she has answered all my questions and the rabbits seem very happy and healthy with lots of room, are being handled daily with gloves atm and have been introduced to children. When I got my first dog years ago, I tried to rescue but as I was renting at the time I was turned down, ended up buying a beautiful working cocker who was my best friend for 15 years........


----------

